# eclipse 5 tanks for Bettas??



## Clauzilla (Dec 16, 2005)

I have the betta from Walmart and I am moving him to a larger home where he will be happier and warmer.
I went out tonight and bought a Eclipse 5 for him but after reading online som more I see that it may be too strong of a filter. Many of the tanks at the petstore were undergravel for the small tanks, but tehy were hex shpaed and had very little area room, I have read Bettas prefer shallow instead of deep water and they prefer more breathing area. Any suggestions ?
I did see a nice tank at Petco that was a bookshelf tank and was a 6.6 gal with lid and light etc.. had a whisper hand in filter.
I want the largest tank I can for him so he can swim.
thanks
C


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its almost cheaper to by a 10 gallon tank, heater, and lid.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree with it being just as cheap for a 10 gallon, you could even divide it if you wanted too. 

If you don't have the space, that 6.6 gal at petco did look nice. Over here it was around $50 though. I got my 10 gallon with filther, light and hood at walmart for under $30. You could use the leftover money on food and decorations.

I think the Elipse5 would be fine as well. I have my betta in a hex and he's just fine.


----------

